# Northeast Texas to Seattle Washington



## OneStonedFarley (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking for a hiking partner (i think that is what a road dog is?) To leave in the next few week to trek towards Seattle, Washington!

Also looking for tips and pointers!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Mar 15, 2019)

rhubarb dwyer said:


> View attachment 49577


----------



## noothgrush (Mar 16, 2019)

Automatic is a classic


----------



## benton (Apr 21, 2019)

have you been to the West Coast before?


----------

